# Thread where we make fun of that thing on Spike tv(VGA)



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

Well, fuck it. I am bored and there's shit on tv, so i have to watch this crap. Hopefully it is less terrible then it has ever been but it likely will still be as terrible as it has ever been


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm going on a shooting spree here if Halo 4 wins GOTY.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm just waiting for the new BI and Tomb Raider stuff.

And whatever David Cox has to reveal about Castlevania.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I'm going on a shooting spree here if Halo 4 wins GOTY.



There's only one other nominee that actually deserves it.

And that's coming from someone that doesn't even like Halo.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I'm going on a shooting spree here if Halo 4 wins GOTY.



Celebrating?


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Well South Park looks cool......no released date though, insert sad face here.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't really bother with VGA but Tomb Raider.... I am keeping an eye on it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

At least Borderlands 2 won something


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm just mad because I just finished this set two days ago and now I'll have to change it.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

The true wins for best shotter.....and best mutiplayer, call me surprised.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

If halo 4 wins GOTY but loses best shooter, the universe will explode


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

What is this????????


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

what the fuck is happening on my tv


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

wtf I am watching ?


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't know, I'm not watching because I like my brain cells where they are. What is it?


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Was that a giant whale on fire?

400 POST about a whale of FIRE!!!! Best post ever.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

FIRE WHALE

BURNING GRAIL


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

That was.....compelling?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 7, 2012)

Borderlands 2 better win GotY.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 7, 2012)

South Park looked great. The Phantom Pain looks cool... future of gaming?... yeah, no. That trailer looked interesting but it didn't hype me enough to go "Oh shit!!! Future of gaming right there!"


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Goova said:


> That was.....compelling?



It was......something??????


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

So, so far it is not so bad. I am hoping that DJ is the replacement for any bands. Please no bands or singers


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

Sotei said:


> South Park looked great. The Phantom Pain looks cool... future of gaming?... yeah, no. That trailer looked interesting but it didn't hype me enough to go "Oh shit!!! Future of gaming right there!"



The graphics were great. I don't see much interactiveness


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

THIS BURNING ASYLUM IS WHAT PROPELS ME!


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

Goova said:


> The graphics were great. I don't see much interactiveness



Quantic Dream game, then?


----------



## Sotei (Dec 7, 2012)

By the way, playing on the WiiU GamePad and watching the awards... or listening till the trailer pop up. The WiiU, though not an incredible power house console, feels more like the future of gaming to me.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2012)

What in the actual ck

A burning whale? Its the end of the fucking world.



> Celebrating?



NO. I will consider the event rigged if that shit wins. But its to be expected since 90% of the American population plays the game like its the best thing in the world. Fuck Jetpacks and all that corny shit. 

Borderlands 2 better win something ffs


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

FIRE WHALE

BURNING GRAIL!


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> Quantic Dream game, then?



It's made by Mobey dick games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Sotei said:


> South Park looked great. The Phantom Pain looks cool... future of gaming?... yeah, no. That trailer looked interesting but it didn't hype me enough to go "Oh shit!!! Future of gaming right there!"



The Phantom Pain confused me to be honest. No idea what to think about it. Is that next gen tho?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 7, 2012)

The Phantom Pain will be the new classic Resident Evil.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> The Phantom Pain will be the new classic Resident Evil.



Dull, frustrating, poorly-done on purpose, and overrated?


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Wait why is cliff b there?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

President Harris don't sound too bad.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Can I play Sam Jackson in every game please.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> Wait why is cliff b there?



Because he realized his wife is an annoying tramp, and he can't stay retired from gaming for long because it's the only thing he can do - if he can even still do that?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> Dull, frustrating, poorly-done on purpose, and *overrated?*


 hey!!! that one hurt


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Musical act time


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2012)

Cliffy B should do a Tameem to be relevant again.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Cliffy B should do a Tameem to be relevant again.



Make something that might actually be good? I don't think he has it in him.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> hey!!! that one hurt



but ever so true.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey, let's put awful sound effects over live orchestra!


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

THE FUCK IS THIS?

THE LEGIT FUCK IS THIS?


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

It's not like the orchestra is that good. It's kind of all over the place, which I guess is the point.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

Even Sam Jackson couldn't give two-fucks less about that shitty performance.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

Sam, we know that music was wtf.

but not tear inducing.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> Make something that might actually be good? I don't think he has it in him.



Remake GOW. And make Marcus a drunk, gay drug addict.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Remake GOW, and make Marcus a drunk, gay drug addict.



so remake GOW?


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Remake GOW. And make Marcus a drunk, gay drug addict.



I don't see how that's relevant.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh shit Krory Castlevania is next?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2012)

Maybeeeeee



> I don't see how that's relevant.



It will cause a shitstorm and he will be famous again for destroying a franchise.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

I knew it would get bad. The first 20 minutes was a fluke


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Metro last light?


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

This is a crappy Metro trailer.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Maybeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> It will cause a shitstorm and he will be famous again for destroying a franchise.



Just like DMC, you can't destroy something that isn't that good in the first place.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 7, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> The Phantom Pain confused me to be honest. No idea what to think about it. Is that next gen tho?




It didn't look next gen at all. When they shot the dude in the head, as they were under the bed, it looked like crap, no attention to detail at all. Max Payne 3 had some gruesome looking head shots.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2012)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> Metro last light?


Damn straight.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Oh shit Krory Castlevania is next?



It's the only thing I'm looking forward to aside from new Tomb Raider and BioShock.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

Still holding out for an Alan Wake 2 announcement, too. I hate how Sam Lake teases it.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

DID I EVA TELL YA THE DEFUHNEESHUN OF INSANITY?

I could die happy if I never have to hear that overly-trite saying again.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's the only thing I'm looking forward to aside from new Tomb Raider and BioShock.



No south park or Last of us?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> Just like DMC, you can't destroy something that isn't that good in the first place.





Gears is the same thats why he needs to destroy it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

I wonder what is Xenoblade chances of winning RPG of the year.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Gears is the same thats why he needs to destroy it.



You're still not making sense.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

none, and you know it malv


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

I still don't get this "emotional side of killing" crap. It was so empty last time they showed it at E3.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

Dawnguard won best DLC. I guess that's okay...?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Last of Us?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> none, and you know it malv



Cruel reality


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

At least Troy Baker doesn't sound like Troy Baker in Last of Us.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

Dracula?

really?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Last of Us yet to impress me... A skip so far


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> DID I EVA TELL YA THE DEFUHNEESHUN OF INSANITY?
> 
> I could die happy if I never have to hear that overly-trite saying again.



Rep+1000000


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

I came buckets.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Where my Sam Jackson mode


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

kinda 50/50 on this castlevania


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

So now all that's left to see is Tomb Raider and BioShock Infinite.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Serious why do people love the Last of Us so far?


----------



## Sotei (Dec 7, 2012)

Last of Us looks good, still hyped for it. Hmm, Castlevania... I started Lords of Shadow, after 5 hours, I dropped it, not hyped at all


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

That makes me want to play LoS again. Such a perfect game.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Serious why do people love the Last of Us so far?



Because people are fooled about throwing around the word "Emotional" and showing no substance for it.

Either that or they just like the mindless brutality of it.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

really really not sure

dracula in modern day is just

well yeah...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

Never played castlevania before. Game looks intriguing


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2012)

Last of Us is pretty much going to be GOTY 2013. Other games may as well give up now. The game looks amazing and has great talent behind it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> So now all that's left to see is Tomb Raider and BioShock Infinite.



Don't expect much.
In fact don't bother watching at all.
It's all the same.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

This is the dumbest commercial in the history of commercials.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

I have faith in new Raider.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

Like, I can actually feel my IQ still dropping after it's over.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

which one?


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I have faith in new Raider.



It's one of those situations where it can be as bad as the original, so that means it has to be good.

And Rhianna Pratchett ain't a bad choice for writer.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> Like, I can actually feel my IQ still dropping after it's over.



What comerical?


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> which one?



It was a commercial for that shitty Playstation All-Stars game with Nathan Drake fighting Cole and then Kratos and Sackboy come in.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

nothing can be as bad as the old tomb raider.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2012)

Tell me how badly she  gets beaten this time.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

And then some guy comes in like "Remember what we did to Zeus?" and then Kratos turns into an angel or something.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

thought so.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> nothing can be as bad as the old tomb raider.



So very, very true.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

That's the one game where it has nowhere to go but up.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh hey more dark souls

woot


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

I DON'T NEED LIVE ACTION YOU COCK SUCKING COCKS


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

ARE THOSE GRAPHICS


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Dark Souls 2


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

Already? Is Ubisoft doing this?


----------



## Sotei (Dec 7, 2012)

Dark Souls II... fuck yeah.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

wait

those were graphics?

action graphics?


I LOVE YOU YOU COCK SUCKING COCKS


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Darksiders 2 come on baby.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

I'll laugh my balls off if Darksiders II takes this.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

If it was cutscenes, they can fuck off, I don't need them.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> wait
> 
> those were graphics?
> 
> ...



It's fairly obvious they weren't.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> Already? Is Ubisoft doing this?



That's Namco Bandi and From Software

F#$% you dishonered.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

Dishonored was a little disappointing but recognition is nice, especially since a sequel was already confirmed basically.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

cock sucking cocks

being cock sucking cocks

DS doesn't need cutscenes

gameplay


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> If it was cutscenes, they can fuck off, I don't need them.



Those are real life graphics cutscenes. 

I didnt realize that was fake until halfway in and i realized there were no way that was sets


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> That's Namco Bandi and From Software
> 
> F#$% you dishonered.



People around here don't get obvious jokes, do they?

@Zen - It was just a dumb cinematic trailer. Like every game does for its reveal trailer now.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 7, 2012)

I want a new Portal game in 2014. Could be quite amazing imho.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

I am Castlevania girl myself? gtfo lol


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

I know what they do.

fuck them, we don't need that shit for Dark Souls


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am Castlevania girl myself? gtfo lol



Old news is old.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

I think that is next gen Dark souls tho


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

IT LACKS ENOUGH MURDER.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

I saw a show once where a bitch told DMC fans to "go fuck yourself" because of supposedly death threats that DMC fans had sent to Ninja theory.

The bitch hadn't even seen the death threats...

Shows how stupid some people are or shall i say brainwashed?


Ninja theory:
We received death threats.

But ...we're not going to show them to the public. Not now.

Not 2 years later either.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

Great, now I have to stop my DS3 set progress and work on a LoS2 set.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

HE DIDN'T EVEN DIE ONCE


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 7, 2012)

So the story for Dark Souls II is that your some guy who gets killed right?


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2012)

HEY GUYS WHAT ARE YOU NERDING OUT OVER?

NERD CULTURE

US GAMERS

GEEKS NEEDED A BRAND



This aside stuff is the most terrifyingly awful stuff I could have ever imagined.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

Is it good the Last of Us comes out 1 day after my birthday? I guess that means I have to buy it even if I am not awed


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Utopia Realm said:


> I want a new Portal game in 2014. Could be quite amazing imho.



Valve doesn't know what the number 3 is so......


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> I saw a show once where a bitch told DMC fans to "go fuck yourself" because of supposedly death threats that DMC fans had sent to Ninja theory.
> 
> The bitch hadn't even seen the death threats...
> 
> ...



They were shown. Because they were posted publicly on the NT forums and sent to Capcom-Unity. 

/themoreyouknow


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9g22RL9b7OI[/YOUTUBE]

That weird game trailer..


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 7, 2012)

We need someone to show these guys what games were all about. 

Nice graphics and awesome gameplay.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 7, 2012)

Goova said:


> Those are real life graphics cutscenes.
> 
> I didnt realize that was fake until halfway in and i realized there were no way that was sets




Really? You couldn't tell that was CG? C'mon man. 


The pre-show was straight shit, the actual show... not so bad. Nothing too cringe worthy really, I have yet to feel embarrassed as a gamer. There's still plenty of time though, let's see.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> HEY GUYS WHAT ARE YOU NERDING OUT OVER?
> 
> NERD CULTURE
> 
> ...



You don't have a very vivid imagination, do you?




Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> Valve doesn't know what the number 3 is so......



I was waiting for someone to say it.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

flavour monsters...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> HEY GUYS WHAT ARE YOU NERDING OUT OVER?
> 
> NERD CULTURE
> 
> ...



It's been upgraded this year tho 

Also, these people need to stop wearing their nerdiness or whatever on their goddamn sleeve. Just no


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a feeling Sam Lake was really just tugging my junk when he talked about Alan Wake coming back.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

is that megaman?


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> I was waiting for someone to say it.



So rep me then...


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2012)

LMFAO, are people stupid enough to not tell the difference between actual gameplay and CG?


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

Call of Duty has characters?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 7, 2012)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> Valve doesn't know what the number 3 is so......



They might have learned over the last year or so. Im sure they have...

Dont want to buy crappy games anymore...


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> So rep me then...



Sure. I'll neg you.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> So rep me then...



negged, yo.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Medal of Honor......what happened to you?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

Fuck you, Krory.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

Moby game studios making Phantom Pain.

MGS making Phantom Pain


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> Call of Duty has characters?



Raul Menendez was actually an interesting villain. He was one of the best parts of the campaign.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Raul Menendez was actually an interesting villain. He was one of the best parts of the campaign.


Not as much as Vladimir Makarov.

This is Menendez's character throughout the whole game: "MI HERMANA MI HERMANA MI HERMANA MI HERMANA MI HERMANA"

He's about memorable as much as Dragovich.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> LMFAO, are people stupid enough to not tell the difference between actual gameplay and CG?



I know it's CG, but its next gen CG lol


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

Is linkin park folk music?


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Raul Menendez was actually an interesting villain. He was one of the best parts of the campaign.



So the game had one interesting thing?

I guess that's an improvement for CoD.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

gaucamelee?


----------



## Sotei (Dec 7, 2012)

Goova said:


> Moby game studios making Phantom Pain.
> 
> MGS making Phantom Pain




That was probably the new MGS game, that mullet was a dead give away, it was the first thing I thought... I was like... hmm, looks like Snake.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

journey is legit.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Go Fez or Journey and Mark of the ninja!!!!!


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

Was it really even a contest?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 7, 2012)

Journey wins all.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Wait Journey won best PS3 game.....well it has a slow year compared to past ones.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 7, 2012)

While Journey was a great experience... Mark of the Ninja should have won.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

played a little of journey and frankly i dont get it. You jump around in some sand


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Sotei said:


> While Journey was a great experience... Mark of the Ninja should have won.



Agree, best steath game in I don't know how long.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

I forgot, I need my Baird fix.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2012)

Phantom Pain = MGS


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm tired of seeing this Far Cry 3 commercial. I want to fucking punch a baby every time I hear that stupid quote.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

DJango Unchained looks awesome.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 7, 2012)

Better than "TOOOONIIIIIGHGHHTHT WE ARE YOOOOuuuuuUUUNNNGG!!!"


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

tomb raider.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm surprised there aren't more video game commercials


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 7, 2012)

I knew that mullet looked familiar in Phantom Pain.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

legit question

what happened to taco bell chihuahua?


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Better than "TOOOONIIIIIGHGHHTHT WE ARE YOOOOuuuuuUUUNNNGG!!!"



No.

It's actually not.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 7, 2012)

In a perfect world Valve would announce Half Life 3 and Steambox, but that probably won't even come out until 2015/16 at the earliest so maybe a 14 announcement and thats far off  


In a perfect world valve would announce something. Any goddamn thing will do, even a kinect exclusive l4d game.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 7, 2012)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> Agree, best steath game in I don't know how long.




Yes! and best Ninja game... it's what Ninja games should be like. If someone pulls off a 3D version of what Mark of the Ninja does... I'd fucking love that developer, Fo Eva.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

wow that beard is like the apex of douche.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

Can't spell "ignorant" without "IGN"


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2012)

Technically, Journey isn't considered indie game when they are backed by tremendous amount of Sony's backing and money while making the game, about as much as stand-alone game company.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> legit question
> 
> what happened to taco bell chihuahua?



Dog died.....or they move in a new marketing direction.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh god it snails.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Dec 7, 2012)

wow would not have known this was on, if not for this thread.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

is that a bob marley beat?


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

Lolololol.

Snoop Lion.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

that opening was fucking "These are some serious times"


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2012)

Who gives a shit about snoop dog? Or snoop lion? Or whatever the fuck what he wants to call himself?


----------



## ssjsuperman (Dec 7, 2012)

anyone mind telling me what I missed?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

Snoop, you do not enter in on a song talking about the social failings of a nature.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

>America sucks and is evil

Seen this before.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

ssjsuperman said:


> anyone mind telling me what I missed?



Dark souls 2

MGS trailer where flaming whales and unicorns exist


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

WHAT THE LEGITIMATE FUCK


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Why does Samuel have a gun?

"I'm Commander Shepard and this is my video game award show"


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

was that a polar bear skin hood?


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

Because Samuel always has a gun, you fucking philistine.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 7, 2012)

Dat garrus.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

Garrus suddenly wins Best Character.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Dec 7, 2012)

Goova said:


> Dark souls 2
> 
> MGS trailer where flaming whales and unicorns exist



Thanks.

never played a dark soul's/demon soul's game.


MGS is cool even if unicorns are kinda gay.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

Poppin' 'dat heat sink.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

Gimme some Baird, baby.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 7, 2012)

Remember: In about 6 months, we'll be getting the same WTF's were getting tonight...

This way of the ninja game sounds like a peek is in order.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Dec 7, 2012)

Those not matter but should'it a dog evolve to something like a wolf? Unless of course hes going by digimon's evolution...


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Does anyone care for a prequel game for Gears of wars?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Tomb Raider is next!!!!


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Raider is up next.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

I care because it's Baird and Cole, the two GOOD things about Gears.

And Cliffy can't get his greasy fucking palms on it.

ANd because PCF is awesome.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

the only good thing about this new AC

is that it's not ninjas.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 7, 2012)

Utopia Realm said:


> Remember: In about 6 months, we'll be getting the same WTF's were getting tonight...
> 
> This *way of the ninja* game sounds like a peek is in order.




You mean "Mark of the Ninja"? Get it, you will not regret the purchase. It's a 360 downloadable exclusive though. 


Edit: It's on Steam as well.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

why are you doing these things to a car?


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

Mark of the Ninja was really good but really short. But still one of the best downloadable games in a while.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2012)

Why why isn't that a game SAY WHAT AGAIN MOTHER FUCKER!


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

Lol Laura croft was no role model.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Dec 7, 2012)

Hmmm I'll give the Tomb voice lady a 8/10 kinda cute


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Lol Laura croft was no role model.



I was going to say that.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

it's better than tomb raider.

wish they kept it stealth.

The over the top action feels out of place.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Dec 7, 2012)

Not sure about the dialogue but the game looks kinda cool, and at times don't like the voices of British chicks but it's fine.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 7, 2012)

I've never been into the Tomb Raider series... not hyped for this either. Eh.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Was that last shot from Apocalypse Now?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't care about any of this.

I'm just mad I can't find that goddamn Dark Souls trailer.

Fuck.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

Finally, Lara kicking some ass.

I am satisfied now.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I don't care about any of this.
> 
> I'm just mad I can't find that goddamn Dark Souls trailer.
> 
> Fuck.



Look harder. Like seven different places tweeted it.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Claptrap the best.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Dec 7, 2012)

>"I feel like I'm back in the Galactic Senate or something!"
>doesn't even remember what organization his character was a member of


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

As if anyone wants to remember the bullshit prequel trilogy.

And he was part of the Galactic Senate.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

truthfully the stealth looks really good.

just wish the game was purely focused on that.

but that might just be me

waiting

and waiting

and waiting


WHERE THE FUCK IS MY THIEF?


----------



## ssjsuperman (Dec 7, 2012)

Mexicano27 said:


> >"I feel like I'm back in the Galactic Senate or something!"
> >doesn't even remember what organization his character was a member of



I think most try to forget those movies even existed.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 7, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I don't care about any of this.
> 
> I'm just mad I can't find that goddamn Dark Souls trailer.
> 
> Fuck.




Kotaku has it up on their website, go check it out. It's all CG though, no gameplay but, it's Dark Souls, you should know what to expect.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> truthfully the stealth looks really good.
> 
> just wish the game was purely focused on that.
> 
> ...



Apprently raider comes first.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

Like take that point where she shoots that rope on that wood treehouse pillar and it came tumbling down.

Now if she wasn't being shot at


and there was brush everywhere.

that'd have been awesome.


pure situational stealth

also fuck exploding barrels.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> Look harder. Like seven different places tweeted it.



I had to go to Kotaku (oh god) to see it but I did.

I think I dodged a bullet there; barely saw anything of the VGAs.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I had to go to Kotaku (oh god) to see it but I did.
> 
> I think I dodged a bullet there; barely saw anything of the VGAs.



Definitely not worth either of those things (going to Kotaku or watching the VGAs).


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

Anyway, two of the only good things - Tomb Raider and LoS2 - are done so I'm out of this shit hole.

Peace.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Am I the only one that wants Jack Black hosting again?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

shouldn't game of the decade have happened at 2010?


----------



## ssjsuperman (Dec 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> Anyway, two of the only good things - Tomb Raider and LoS2 - are done so I'm out of this shit hole.
> 
> Peace.



And we say goodbye to a legend of NF


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> Definitely not worth either of those things (going to Kotaku or watching the VGAs).



Only Dark Souls is worth it.

Just catching snippets tells me I'm not missing anything.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> shouldn't game of the decade have happened at 2010?



I think they are going this since this is the awards shows tenth year.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Half Life 2.......G-man would be proud.

Gabe Newell got off his fat ass for this, oh great I delayed HL 3 another 3 years.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 7, 2012)

NOW IS THE PERFECT TIME GABE


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

fuck their 10th year.

2010 was the first decade of this century.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2012)

HALF MOTHERFUCKING LIFE 2 BITCHES!


----------



## ssjsuperman (Dec 7, 2012)

So far don't care much about any game seen aside from maybe tomb.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

lololololol


----------



## DedValve (Dec 7, 2012)

Goddamnit that wasn't even a grateful thank you to fans. Fuckoff valve.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

I preferred him when he was a pussy on Rosanne

rather than a pussy on big bang.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 7, 2012)

No Half Life 3 tease?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

Glad at least WInd Waker was nominated !


----------



## ssjsuperman (Dec 7, 2012)

Don't care much about this or any award show but I love reading the comments and seeing..the child like sense of wonderment.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> No Half Life 3 tease?



The night still young......just don't call him fat......


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Goova said:


> Glad at least WInd Waker was nominated !



No Metroid Prime= list invalid.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2012)

It's him.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Crow plamid is still awesome


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

Shadow of the Colossus made it.

beautiful.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> No Metroid Prime= list invalid.



Can't have everything. I didnt catch all the games but they were better then expected list


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2012)

BIoshock Infinite looks alright.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> No Metroid Prime= list invalid.


Who gives a shit


----------



## Sotei (Dec 7, 2012)

I've never even played Half Life anything, so that was nothing to me. Guess I have to be part of the PC jerk off race to care.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 7, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> No Metroid Prime= list invalid.



I honestly feel sorry for you if you expected anything out of the VGAs.

Have you ever... seen any of them?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

They should make a new metroid.

Hasn't been one since prime 3.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Sotei said:


> I've never even played Half Life anything, so that was nothing to me. Guess I have to be part of the PC jerk off race to care.



Hey you can play it on the orange box.


----------



## Mael (Dec 7, 2012)

Of course motherfuckers are going to pick Handsome Jack out of one of the more boring games this year for best Male Performance.

Spec Ops: The Line's Martin Walker is a masterpiece of unreliable narrator but gamers can't be arsed to play something with substance.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I honestly feel sorry for you if you expected anything out of the VGAs.
> 
> Have you ever... seen any of them?



No I dont. I am watching this year because of Tomb Raider.. I should stop now..


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2012)

3! Reveals left

Half! of Valve there.


Count 1+1 together guys.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

exo skeleton

1 + 1 = 2


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 7, 2012)

Mass Effect 3 GotY nominee? Walking Dead? The fuck is this...


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

Was the walking dead game good?


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Walking dead won and telltale won studio of the year.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Dec 7, 2012)

Walking dead one fine honestly did not care, mostly do to this year being meh at lest to me.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

I never even knew TWD had a game


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

do they mean that facebook game?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh my fucking god

Walking dead is the most overrated trash 

The show is lame, the games are lame, WHY THE FUCK IS IT SO POPULAR. ITS SO ASS.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I never even knew TWD had a game



It's getting a box release very soon.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Was the walking dead game good?


Better than any of the games listed nominee.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 7, 2012)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> Hey you can play it on the orange box.



 I'll have to look that up on Amazon, I thought about buying it back when it was released and ended up buying something else.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 7, 2012)

Walking Dead wins


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2012)

Jack Black.....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Goova said:


> Oh my fucking god
> 
> Walking dead is the most overrated trash
> 
> *The show is lame*, the games are lame, WHY THE FUCK IS IT SO POPULAR. ITS SO ASS.


 I like the show


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2012)

Jack Black aged a lot.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Dec 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> do they mean that facebook game?



No search Telltale The Walking Dead


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

Not like this shit matters, but goddamn is it overrated


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

wasen't the worst show they had.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Dec 7, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I like the show




I do to


----------



## Sotei (Dec 7, 2012)

Goova said:


> Oh my fucking god
> 
> Walking dead is the most overrated trash
> 
> The show is lame, the games are lame, WHY THE FUCK IS IT SO POPULAR. ITS SO ASS.




It's a decent game, the story is what's great and the choices aren't some arbitrary "good" or "bad" choice. Not GOY material at all though, they just handed it to The Walking Dead and TellTale to... get some credibility as a legit awards show.


----------



## Mael (Dec 7, 2012)

Trash network, trash winners.  I knew they'd pick just what the morons want.

Fucking Walking Dead are you kidding me?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

I think I am the only one who doesn't care about zombies


----------



## MessiahZach (Dec 7, 2012)

What are these fools thinking, Walking Dead Game of the year.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

is that a flaming dick with wings?


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank the fuck that COD didn't win the GOTY.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2012)

Goova said:


> I think I am the only one who doesn't care about zombies



Replace all the characters with Donte, still game of the year because of the zombies?


----------



## Mael (Dec 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> I still don't get this "emotional side of killing" crap. It was so empty last time they showed it at E3.



Again, the ONLY friend who got it right was Yager.



Krory said:


> >America sucks and is evil
> 
> Seen this before.



What?



Goova said:


> I think I am the only one who doesn't care about zombies



I mean it's like Lord knows we all need MORE FUCKING ZOMBINES AND MAN VS. MAN IN OUR ENTERTANEMINTS.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> They were shown. Because they were posted publicly on the NT forums and sent to Capcom-Unity.
> 
> /themoreyouknow



No they weren't? How come NO sites showed the death threats?

Link to the death threats please or a way to get hold of em?


----------



## ssjsuperman (Dec 7, 2012)

wow that dude with jack black looks like hes on his last last leg...


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2012)

this Vga shit is fucked up .-.

like wuuuuuuuuuuuuut


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

you missed polar bear alternate universe Assassin's Creed Mael.


----------



## Mael (Dec 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> you missed polar bear alternate universe Assassin's Creed Mael.



I'll fucking pass.

Anyway...

JOJO'S BIZARRE ADVENTURE ALL-STAR BATTLE FOR EVERY SINGLE MOTHERFUCKING AWARD INCLUDING THE HIDDEN ONE FOR SPIKE'S VGA 2013.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Mael said:


> I'll fucking pass.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> JOJO'S BIZARRE ADVENTURE ALL-STAR BATTLE FOR EVERY SINGLE MOTHERFUCKING AWARD INCLUDING THE HIDDEN ONE FOR SPIKE'S VGA 2013.



If it ever comes out over here.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

Europe is getting it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

This show had Dark souls 2, borderlands 2 winning some things, wind waker nomination, some trailers, and the realization I have not seen what current modern day CG looks like apparently....

The rest was crap


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2012)

THANKS FOR WATCHING


----------



## Mael (Dec 7, 2012)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> If it ever comes out over here.





But just replace the last part with "JoJo will make it happen."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2012)

Mael said:


> I mean it's like Lord knows we all need MORE FUCKING ZOMBINES AND MAN VS. MAN IN OUR ENTERTANEMINTS.



It was more of a man versus self kind of thing for the most part.
Zombies are... Nature.
Other people like say Kenny Man. But you knew that didn't you?

They could pick worse things than this adventure game.
Or are you mad spec op's the line wasn't picked? 


Mael said:


> JOJO'S BIZARRE ADVENTURE ALL-STAR BATTLE FOR EVERY SINGLE MOTHERFUCKING AWARD INCLUDING THE HIDDEN ONE FOR SPIKE'S VGA 2013.



They won't even hear about it...


----------



## Mael (Dec 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Europe is getting it.



I think we'll be past that bullshit they had back in the day.

We're going to get justice and Spike's VGA will tremble at some American Cracker Balls in their nuts.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

Dark souls 2 should have won GOTY

would have been a better choice


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Mael said:


> But just replace the last part with "JoJo will make it happen."



Nope, it's up to F@$# Namco but hey we might get it a year later like with that one piece game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2012)

Goova said:


> Dark souls 2 should have won GOTY
> 
> would have been a better choice



It has to come out first Goova.


Goova said:


> This show had Dark souls 2, borderlands 2 winning some things, wind waker nomination, some trailers, and the realization I have not seen what current modern day CG looks like apparently....
> 
> The rest was crap



That wasn't even the high quality CG.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2012)

Should have been Half Life 2. Winning both GOTD and GOTY.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 7, 2012)

well that was disappointing, only 1 new announcement and the other premieres weren't even that great.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2012)

So what do we do now? Not much until the sunrise now...


----------



## Mael (Dec 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> They could pick worse things than this adventure game.
> Or are you mad spec op's the line wasn't picked?



The game was a dramatic masterpiece...an actual work of art and a fantastic attack on the Call of Derpy/Medal of Doorkicker genre.

North as Martin Walker was amazing.  Omid Abtahi and Christoper Reid ("Kid" from Kid n' Play) as Lugo and Adams filled their niches.  Boxleitner as COL Konrad was great as the tortured and torturing "hero" for Walker.

The game wasn't fun but that wasn't the point.  It was meant to be more than that but again...let's look at our demographic preference. 



> They won't even hear about it...



If they don't, Spike shall be forever shamed.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2012)

Olivia said:


> What's with all The Walking Dead hate? It's better than the rest of the shit that's come out for the past year. I mean seriously? Mass Effect 3? Assassin's Creed 3? The entertainment value lasts for about a week tops and it's over with. At least with The Walking Dead there's a story that will stick in your heart for a long while.


People are mad that Half Life 2 didn't win the GOTY.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 7, 2012)

Never seen the show so I don't give a shit about the game.

Didn't even watch the VGAs but I can assume that it was utter shit.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Never seen the show so I don't give a shit about the game.
> 
> Didn't even watch the VGAs but I can assume that it was utter shit.


It was little better compared to last year.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh shit someone broke the VGA replay.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Never seen the show so I don't give a shit about the game.
> 
> Didn't even watch the VGAs but I can assume that it was utter shit.



I didn't even really watch it just skipped through it.
Suffice to say, yea it wasn't very good from what I saw.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2012)

Mael said:


> The game was a dramatic masterpiece...an actual work of art and a fantastic attack on the Call of Derpy/Medal of Doorkicker genre.
> 
> North as Martin Walker was amazing.  Omid Abtahi and Christoper Reid ("Kid" from Kid n' Play) as Lugo and Adams filled their niches.  Boxleitner as COL Konrad was great as the tortured and torturing "hero" for Walker.
> 
> The game wasn't fun but that wasn't the point.  It was meant to be more than that but again...let's look at our demographic preference.












People don't tend look for anything meaningful these days, so don't expect much.


----------



## MessiahZach (Dec 7, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Should have been Half Life 2. Winning both GOTD and GOTY.



I agree with this guy.


The VGAs this year was utter shat, but it wasn't completely bad.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 7, 2012)

so what the hell is phantom pain some viral marketing for MGS or an actual spinoff? 

Moby Dick Studios (the developer) doesn't exist...


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2012)

DedValve said:


> so what the hell is phantom pain some viral marketing for MGS or an actual spinoff?
> 
> Moby Dick Studios (the developer) doesn't exist...


It's just Kojima pulling another bullshit run.

It's obviously MGS Ground Zero.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> It's just Kojima pulling another bullshit run.
> 
> It's obviously MGS Ground Zero.



Actually it's a spin off game based off the sorrow


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

*?*


----------



## DedValve (Dec 7, 2012)

It could very well be for Ground Zeroes leaving Dark Souls 2 as the only new game premiere and no new IP's. Well I felt like I wasted 2 hours of my time.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Or maybe project orge.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Actually it's a spin off game based off the sorrow


LMFAO, the sorrow? Who gives a fuck about the sorrow???



The entire clip we've seen in the trailer might as well be Big Boss tripping balls.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2012)

link


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

It just hit me. Dark Souls 2.


FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

MY PS3 DISC READER BROKE, COULDNT FINISH DARK SOULS

FUCK


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2012)

Goova said:


> It just hit me. Dark Souls 2.
> 
> 
> FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
> ...



Now you have to take the long journey back to re-obtain a ps3.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Now you have to take the long journey back to re-obtain a ps3.



But it sucks. Rebuy ps3, buy 3ds, buy psp, buy 360

I cant buy all this stuff but i cant pick


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2012)

Goova said:


> But it sucks. Rebuy ps3, buy 3ds, buy psp, buy 360
> 
> I cant buy all this stuff but i cant pick



ditch the ps3?
360 has dark souls anyway.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 7, 2012)

The Wiki page is copping it hard at the moment.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2012)

Wind taker?


----------



## DedValve (Dec 7, 2012)

YOU GOT YOUR FLYING WHALES IN MY NANO BOTS GODDAMMIT. 

So like what the hell does Kojima intend to do, release 2 major metal gear titles? Also lol at the VGA replay "experiencing difficulties" right as they where about to show the metal gear troll and now it mysteriously being removed from every major online site and uploader taking it down XD

GG Joakim.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2012)

DedValve said:


> YOU GOT YOUR FLYING WHALES IN MY NANO BOTS GODDAMMIT.
> 
> So like what the hell does Kojima intend to do, release 2 major metal gear titles? Also lol at the VGA replay "experiencing difficulties" right as they where about to show the metal gear troll and now it mysteriously being removed from every major online site and uploader taking it down XD
> 
> GG Joakim.



It's a phantom.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 8, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's a phantom.



It's the Patriots.....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 8, 2012)

Don't see why everyone is complaining at the lack of reveals. Nobody said there would be many reveals and most of that is being saved for next year anyway


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 8, 2012)

Well seems it's always a good time to be a Metal Gear fan.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## butcher50 (Dec 8, 2012)

obsolete show is obsolete.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 8, 2012)

My God, that was absolutely fucking atrocious.

Mainstream entertainment.

Fucking hell.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 8, 2012)

I was forced to watch the 15 minutes fragment where MGS was previewed and those were the worst 15 minutes in my life.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2012)

Krory said:


> Make something that might actually be good? I don't think he has it in him.



Why


Just why


----------



## Eki (Dec 8, 2012)

Poor Alison Haislip.


----------

